# New Orvis Fly Line for Sale



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have a few boxes of new Orvis Fly lines I would like to sell. There are 4 boxes of Generation 3 Redfish #WF8F. 105' with 8 wt.

1 WF8I Clear Sink Tip. 90' with 7 wt.....SOLD

1 WF-8-F/I Clear Tip Intermediate 90' with 7 wt.

1 WF-11-1 Clear SW Intermediate 105' with 9 wt.....SOLD

1- WF8I Clear Sink Tip 90' with 7 wt....SOLD

All Orvis Next Generation and Generation 3 lines.

$50.00 each OBO...Retail is $79.00


----------

